# Advend Advend mein Lichtlein ist ausgebrannt :( HILFE



## Maritn.Meschik (27. Nov 2006)

Hallo Java- Gemeinde!

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe, ich bin Mediengestalter und muss mit einem Kollegen einen Advenkalender fürs Web machen...

Grafisch ist das ja kein Problem... 

Aber.... wir haben dann 24 Türchen (verlinkte Buttons) und müssen das ganze mit einem Java-Skript unterlegen dass man z.B. nicht schon am 3. Tag weiß was am 24. drinn ist. Also brauch ich sozusagen ein Skript, dass den befehl gibt das ich am 3.12. nur die Türchen vom 1. - 3.12. öffnen darf...
Wie mach ich dass am besten.

 :bahnhof: 

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

MFG Martin.Meschik


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2006)

Wie wär es it dem Stichwort SERVERZEIT?? Da hat der User auch keine Möglichkeit einfach seine Systemzeit so um zustellen, dass "heut scho weihnachten is".

Allerdings entnehme ich deiner, in Bezug auf die Arbeitsumgbung etwas dürftigen Frage, dass es sich um Java Script handelt. Oder täusch ich mich? 


Wenn es um java script geht (was ich glaube), bist du hier etwas falsch abgebogen und solltest mal das hier lesen:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------



## Maritn.Meschik (27. Nov 2006)

Ahhh 

OK.. Danke... Scheis Google...    

Danke trotzdem... und das mit serverzeit is schon mal ein guter anfang^^

Ciao


----------

